# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Земля и Глория планеты сестры?

## vova230

*Двойник Земли или почему не будет катаклизма.*

Большую ли область закрывает от наших взоров Солнце на другой стороне земной орбиты? Да, очень! Ее диаметр с учетом солнечной короны составляет десять диаметров лунной орбиты, или 600 диаметров Земли. Следовательно, места, где может спрятаться тело, подобное Земле, более чем достаточно. "Ну, — возразят скептики, — а космические аппараты, они-то уж наверняка бы обнаружили это тело!" Увы, не все так просто. Поле зрения космических станций очень мало, и нацелены они своими "глазами" на конкретные космические объекты, используемые для целей ориентации, например на звезду Канопус. А "глазеть" просто по сторонам они не могут, задачу же поиска неизвестного тела за Солнцем перед ними пока никто не ставил. Что касается американских астронавтов, то и они ничего бы не смогли увидеть, так как Луна, на которой они побывали, находится слишком близко, а для того чтобы обнаружить это тело, надо улететь от Земли по крайней мере раз в 10—15 дальше.
Вспомним, что система Сатурна подобна Солнечной и что каждому спутнику Сатурна соответствует своя планета — спутник Солнца. Так вот, в системе Сатурна почти на одной орбите, соответствующей орбите Земли, находятся два (!) спутника — Эпиметий и Янус, ведущие друг с другом удивительные игры. Периодически (раз в четыре года) они сближаются и из-за гравитационного взаимодействия "обмениваются" своими орбитами. Если сначала Эпиметий двигался быстрее по внутренней орбите, а Янус медленнее по внешней, то после того как Эпиметий догонял Янус (но не сталкивался с ним), он переходил на внешнюю орбиту и начинал замедляться, а Янус, перейдя на внутреннюю, ускорялся и удалялся от Эпиметия.
Точно так же, как Эпиметий и Янус, могут вести себя Земля и Антиземля. Только Земля проходит путь вокруг Солнца во много раз медленнее, чем они — вокруг Сатурна, и встреча Земли со своим "Двойником", гипотетическим телом, случалась бы во столько же раз реже.
Это гипотетическое тело мы условно назвали Глорией. Какие же есть соображения в пользу того, что она действительно может быть? Их несколько...
Первое. Земная орбита — особая, орбиты других планет земной группы — Меркурия, Венеры, Марса — по некоторым характеристикам симметричны относительно нее. Аналогичная закономерность наблюдается и для планет группы Юпитера — по отношению к его орбите, но она кажется более естественной, поскольку Юпитер — гигант, превосходящий по массе соседа, Сатурна, более чем в три раза. А масса нашей ближайшей соседки, Венеры, всего-навсего на 18 процентов уступает земной. Короче, орбита Земли не может, не должна быть особой, и все же она такова. Значит, на то есть причина, например, присутствие на этой орбите скрытой массы, увеличивающей суммарную массу вещества по меньшей мере в два раза. Второе. Теория движения Венеры очень долго не давалась ученым. Они никак не могли понять причуд поведения планеты, которая в своем движении по орбите то опережает расчетное время, то отстает от него. Выходит, на Венеру действуют какие-то неизвестные силы, но откуда им взяться в земной группе планет? Под стать Венере "капризничает" и Марс. 
Причем в те моменты, когда Венера опережает расчетный график бега по орбите. Марс от своего графика отстает, и наоборот. Объяснить это можно лишь какой-то общей причиной, единым возмущающим фактором, действующим на Венеру и Марс противоположно. Таким фактором и может быть наличие на земной орбите не одного тела, а двух — Земли и Глории.
И наконец, наиболее интересным, на наш взгляд, соображением в пользу существования Глории является открытие в XVII веке Д.Кассини, директора Парижской обсерватории, неизвестного объекта вблизи Венеры. Объект был серповидным, то есть он был небесным телом, но не звездой. Серповидной была в тот момент и Венера, что позволило Кассини предположить — он обнаружил спутник Венеры. К тому же размеры тела были очень большими. Кассини оценил его диаметр в четверть диаметра Луны.
В 1740 году объект видел Шорт, в 1759 году — Майер, в 1761-м — Монтень, в 1764-м — Роткиер. Потом тело куда-то ушло, пропало. Так что даже возникли сомнения в том, что оно походило на спутник. Может, это были какие-то слабые звезды? Новая? Но нет, серповидность объекта свидетельствовала о больших размерах. По оценкам разных наблюдателей, они составляли от четверти до трети размеров Венеры. Что тут можно сказать? Лишь то, что при определенном взаимном положении планет тело, находящееся за Солнцем и покачивающееся около либрационной точки, может выходить из-за светила, и в благоприятных случаях его можно видеть с Земли.
Если Глория там действительно есть, это представляло бы громадный интерес для нас, землян! Ведь она находится в таких же условиях, что и Земля, получает такую же солнечную радиацию, что и Земля. Значит, на Глории возможно существование цивилизации! Более того, именно там может размещаться базовая цивилизация, а наша Земля представлять собой "выселки"...Кстати, этим можно объяснить повышенный интерес НЛО к событиям на Земле. Твердо установлено, что все ядерные испытания, где бы они ни проводились, всегда вызывают пристальное внимание "летающих тарелок". Так, НЛО появился над Хиросимой уже через час после взрыва.
Что привлекало бы в эти горячие точки Земли НЛО, будь они кораблями Глории? Опасность для Глории. Вспомним, что Земля и ее "Двойник" расположены в либрационных точках относительно друг друга и относительно Солнца, то есть их положение неустойчиво.

_vova230 добавил 19.09.2010 в 16:34_
*Продолжение*

Поэтому ядерные взрывы, вызывающие сильные толчки, могут сдвинуть Землю из либрационной точки и бросить навстречу Глории. Встречное движение небесных тел может привести к чудовищной катастрофе. Орбиты планет чрезвычайно близки, и хотя прямого, лоб в лоб, столкновения скорее всего не произойдет, приливные волны будут так велики, что произведут страшное опустошение как на Земле, так и на Глории.
Если цивилизация Глории намного опередила земную, то она, конечно, этого не допустит и примет есе меры, чтобы Земля не "покатилась" навстречу. Пока вмешательство НЛО в земные дела незначительно, но это не значит, что нейтралитет будет продолжаться вечно.
Подытожим. Есть некоторые косвенные доказательства в пользу существования неоткрытого небесного тела, находящегося за Солнцем. Доказательства, разумеется, не абсолютные, не очень надежные, но заставляющие задуматься и о самой возможности существования "двойника" Земли, и о многообещающих следствиях этого факта.

За последнее время всё больше участились упоминания про расчёты и необычные наблюдения с 19-го века разными учёными – ещё одной планеты. Эта планета находиться, по их данным на орбите нашей планеты по прямой Лагранжа относительно нашей – Земли. Свидетельства появляения таковой на краткие периоды из-за солнца и часто путаемая с, яко-бы, спутником Венеры (в IX веке)….
Мы провели собственную разведку-анализ, которая подтверждает существование планеты за Солнцем, с размерами примерно в полтора раза или более больше нашей. Орбита её фиксированная, но не на кольце орбиты Земли а примерно под углом +15 градусов относительно горизонтали орбиты Земли. Диаметр кольца орбиты её шире Земной примерно на размер самой планеты – пусть назовём её Глория как уже принято…
По временным сканированиям – эта планета существует там на постоянной орбите уже более 3 000 лет, и обитатели её – так же бывали не раз на нашей планете, и принимались Землянами за Богов. Их цивилизация во многом опережает современную Земную ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКИ, но они отличаются Разумом и Логикой, теряя комплекс эмоций и сверхспособностей психической силы (т.е. Магической, Трансовой и тп). Они размножаются технократическим путём – пробирочно. То есть методом отбора ценных генов и отсеивания «недостатков».
Расстояние от Земли до Глории, с учётом облёта по курсу орбиты, достаточно близкое что бы передвигаться без больших затрат времени и энергии. К тому же размещение Солнца близко на всём пути – компенсирует энергозатраты прямой подпиткой Солнечной Энергии.
В Целом на Нашей планете побывало уже не мало пришельцев за миллионы лет и с разных Созвездий, включительно. Но жители Глории, пожалуй самые ближние к Нам, и ревностно ставятся к «Дальним» гостям. Посему они оставили часть обороны нашей Планеты на самой Земле и Луне, которая по данным отдельных «разведок» свидетельствуют о том, что Луна когда-то находилась на орбите Глории как своего рода внешний пост. Сюда Луна была доставлена искусственным путём с установленными комплексами их лабораторий и Обсерваторией, в виде шарообразного здания. Сперва эти комплексы были обращены на Землю для ведения наблюдения за Людьми и Управления «Рабами Божьими». В последствии, с обретением простыми Людьми знаний и своих телескопов, Луна была развёрнута так, что бы не видели эти сооружения.
Сейчас Эти сооружения, большей частью под поверхностью, заброшены в основном и работают автономно, включая для мер наблюдения за приближающимися объектами типа – Астероиды и Метеориты, и, вплоть до пришельцев из других Звёзд.
Мера необходимости такого манёвра – для повторного покорения Землян, но под видом не столько Богов уже, но Добрых Соседей Высших по Разуму и готовых разделить с Нами их благодать технологий.
Существует вероятность, что Глория имеет отношение к Небиру, и если это не она сама, то это база созданная для развития и изучения на месте – рядом с Землёй. Это пока ещё не изучалось на данный момент, но исходя из данных, где при сканировании не было обнаружено обильной растительности как у Нас на Земле – указывает на вероятность того, что ни Они в ней особо не нуждаются для поддержания атмосферы и вырабатывают её техногенным путём. Плотность их атмосферы выше нашей и содержит меньше кислорода. Больше замечены присутствия газов, которые в условиях Земли будут просто Ядовитыми для человека, но пригодными для использования в энергетических и военных отраслях.
Химический анализ их Атмосферы не проводился, но известно что на нижних слоях скафандр человеку не сильно нужен будет, если Человек привыкший к уровню кислорода подобно горным у Нас.
P.S. Странный момент: Анализ Нибиру показал тоже что и Глории – Пробирочный метод, Отсутствие выраженных эмоций. Свидетели пришельцев так же констатируют факт, что выкравшие их инопланетяне – не выражали эмоций, иногда были упомянуты выводы – что они НЕ МОГУТ понять Алогичность и Эмоциональность Человека….
Ещё один момент – единственный источник раскрывший быт инопланетян в своей книге – В.Мегре «Анастасия». так же ссылался на такие же данные о виденном в Астрале. И, причём, близко совпадает описание с материалами известными нам о Глории….. 
Совпадение? Это мы узнаем позже.

----------

